# Seems like Capable's Ads are messing with Forum performance right now.....



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Every page load (at least for me) is being dragged down by an ad(s) from Capable's website.

I know this since with every page load/hang I can see it trying to open an ad:










This is then followed by the usual "Cannot open page" banner where the ad would be:










Very frustrating. Off to actually do work instead of posting......


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Seems ok now. Weird.


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

our adserver was in kernel panic mode

we're scheduling a swap of the problematic CPU soon (next week or so), which will hopefully address this issue

in the meantime, i hope these don't happen too often


----------

